# Fat/Skinny Shaft Poll



## tpreb09 (Feb 8, 2006)

I see a lot of people arguing over what type they prefer for shooting outdoors. So I thought a poll would be a good way to see what the majority shoots for 3-d or other outdoor tournaments.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

For 3D it's the king of the "tweeners".......GT Pro22 series.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

X-CUTTERS for 3-D....


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm shooting X-cutters now.. but I was using the "in-between" catagory up until then. The only reason I switched was I was shooting a HOG of an arrow outdoors (435 grain) because they were cheap but my speed was dismal. It was time to buy new ones, so I went with x-cutters and dropped about 100 grains of arrow weight. Haven't shot them through the cronograph yet, but I can tell the speed is what I would term "blazin" compared to the others. 

Now, I'm just scared to lose one...  The new will wear off soon, I hope.


----------



## GeorgiaJAWS (Feb 11, 2004)

If you have the draw length to shoot the larger diameter shafts and get the speed then it would be somewhat foolish not to.:wink:


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

Just about everywhere I went last year, guys were shooting GT 5575's. Me; I was 7595 until I bought a set of GT 22's. Then switched to Beman Max 4 for hunting. Wind dont bother these suckers.


----------



## PA Senior (Jun 1, 2005)

*Arrow Dyamics*

I am a short draw length shooter which reduces my arrow speed and also I am past 60 so my draw weight is less than it use top be. I wanted to maintain at least 280fps.

With all that said, I wanted to shoot a large diameter arrow but the grain per inch was an issue for my draw weight so the hunt was on.

After looking several arrow manufacturers I selected the Arrow Dynamics 395 for the large diameter and low grain per inch plus a fairly stiff spine. I have been shooting these arrows for approximately 3 months and I am very pleased with their performance.

I still have my mid 28ofps, a large diameter, good FOC percentage, a stiff spine and they are +/_ 2 grains for the dozen.

I want to say THANKS to Arrow Dynamics for a great product.


----------



## Musket_0 (Jul 26, 2005)

2413's


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*GT XT hunters*

but I am thinking of going to fatter shafts


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

PSE Equalizer 2300 shafts for me.


----------



## Old_Glory07 (Mar 16, 2005)

PA senior, What is your draw length, draw weight, arrow weight, and bow? Im curious to see how i compare b/c im lookin for some arrows


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

ilike to have my shaft thickness... . in between thick and thin. which is gold tip xt hunters..


----------



## PA Senior (Jun 1, 2005)

*Spec.s*

My bow is a CSS Encore, draw length is 27.5 inches and my draw weight is 56 to 57 lbs depending on the scale.

I know this is not the fastest bow on the market but it sure shoots outstanding and the Arrow Dyamics 395s matchs the bows perforance.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## PA Senior (Jun 1, 2005)

*Additional spec.s*

I forgot to list my arrow weight which is 280 grains. This maintains the IBO 5 grains per inch and/or the 280fps rule.

Again good luck.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I just switched to easton lightpseeds.....


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

I guess lightspeeds are inbetweeners.


----------



## mike2112 (May 10, 2005)

decided to try the GT pro x cutters this year. Had good luck with the cx 200 last year, but too many " well maybe that is a ten or it could be a twelve" 

This year there will be no doubt that it is a TEN:wink: 

Mike


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

*X-Cutters*

Gotta love being able to take up the whole 12 ring. X-Cutters are the way to go for me.


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

Linejammer 350s


----------



## JB Archer (Mar 20, 2003)

I personally shoot Gold Tip (22 pros) and they shoot very well. I have always been leary of shooting fat arrows out doors because of wind drift but I read an artical about Tim Gillinghams win in Florida ASA and he was quoted as saying that it was very windy, yet he was using Gold Tips 30x's. With these monster fat arrows he was able to win the pro class in windy conditions. Its got me thinking!

JB


----------



## Bowsharleys (Nov 19, 2002)

I shoot A/C/E/S 470s. Less wind drag at the longer ranges. I have a 26.5" draw on my Apex 7. shooting around 285.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Matt / PA said:


> For 3D it's the king of the "tweeners".......GT Pro22 series.



Same here. :thumb:


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

Easton Lightspeed 500's weighing in @ around 280.5 grains w/ the little teenie sheild cut X-Vanes. nice arrows.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Fatboys*

Well a week ago or so I would have said the acc's are the best...But after switching to the Easton Fatboys 400...WOW thats all I can say. These things rock...Give them a try...


----------



## scott the shot (May 18, 2004)

I switched from CX Linejammers to CX Maximas and I'm not looking back. I really thought I might regret it but I'm shooting better scores with the skinny shafts. I think if I was shooting more ASA events I would use a fat shaft because of the 12 ring placement but for IBO you just need to aim for the centers and thats a little more forgiving.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

It doesn't really matter, if you put the arrow where you want it.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I was shooting my XT 5575s for indoor spots and 3D leagues this last winter. They shot great, but they were SLOW! To get them to spine out and fly perfectly (which they do) I had to draw 64# or less to get the tightest groups I could get. They are great at known distances, but at 405 grains and 63# their speed was, in my mind, too slow for outdoor 3D and unknown distances. I wanted to try GT UL400s, but I'd have to wait for them to come in after ordering and there were some 22s there at the shop calling my name!:wink: So we built some up, and between losing almost 60 grains and going up 5# in draw weight my arrow speed has definitely gone way up. I was leary about wind, and it was windy yesterday, so I tried them out. I was worried about losing or breaking them, but I tried a few groups from 50 yards. It was WAY too windy to be shooting anyway, but the results were better than I expected. I mean there were leaves in the air and blowing all around and I could hear screen doors banging up and down the street! And forget holding steady! The groups were OK, but they all seemed to be left of where I was aiming for some reason...


----------



## BIGT (Feb 10, 2005)

*Arrows*

For 3D I like to go in between. I shoot Gold Tip Pro series 22's. A little bigger to cut a line every now and then, but small enough to fly great at long distances. IMHO they are the best 3D shafts out there.


----------



## tuggersclan (Nov 16, 2003)

I started out with acc's then started to shoot my hunting arrow setup. 405 grain still getting decent speed out of my slayer at 58lbs, around 265 fps. I would like to buy some more acc's but the old lady put a kabosh on that idea,


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*hell yea*

Well after switching to the fatboys....I am getting 297 fps. with a 321 grain arrow. at 64 pounds. this thing is sick. I am loving them..shot great with them yesterday,...The only thing that is bad is that I have noticed that from 35-40 they drop like bricks...any advice. I have a 80 grain nibb up front. does someone make something lighter?...thanks, mike


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

Arrow Dynamics Fat Stingers XLT white

30" long and only 310 grains total wt.


----------

